# Lettering templates



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

I'm looking for a font or template that has the letters drawn with construction lines for letter carving. Has anyone ever come across a font that can be used in Word?


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=117
http://www.fontscape.com/explore?8RY

Couple from a quick Google search


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

dyfhid, I pride myself on my Google search prowess. That is, I DID pride myself until your comment above. Your "quick" search was way more informative than I was expecting and blew away my days worth (while idle at work) of searches. Thank you! What term(s) did you search for?


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Great links, dyfhid!

Claude


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Your Google foo was blocked grasshopper! The search term I used was "free construction line fonts". I hope you find the fonts useful. And thanks for asking the question I carve myself and finding these fonts will help me


----------

